
With 2500+ customers, an epic journey has just begun at Wingify - ankitoberoi
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/2500-customers-wingify/
======
btilly
I first heard about wingify September 9, 2009 when Paras sent me an email
telling me that he'd got the idea from reading my presentation on A/B testing,
and asking for initial feedback on the product that he was developing.

I'm glad to see how well it has done since.

~~~
paraschopra
Thanks Ben. You have been a great help in how the product has evolved! Initial
feedback is always the most critical one.

------
capnjngl
FWIW, I love VWO and have used it for a few years as my primary A/B testing
tool. I've emailed Paras a few times about small questions and feature
requests, and he's always responded quickly - that speaks volumes about their
focus on customer happiness (the support team is great too).

Thanks for the fantastic tool, Paras! Keep on doing great things!

------
mgrabowski
What ere some of your pain points with initial user acquisition? Was growth
more tied to affiliates, PPC, media buys?

~~~
paraschopra
Initial user acquisition was purely done by writing content on popular blogs
like Smashing Magazine. Word of mouth and customer case studies helped a ton!

~~~
mgrabowski
thanks for the reply and congrats on the success.

------
swah
Very inspiring story. Kinda OT: what is in 800K lines of code for website
optimization? I cannot imagine.

~~~
paraschopra
Visual Website Optimizer started as the easiest A/B testing tool (it still
is!), but there's a lot of features now. From cross domain tracking (that
requires 3rd party cookies) to geo-behavioral targeting with 15+ variables to
heatmaps. It's actually becoming a very comprehensive analytics and
optimisation platform. Here's the full feature list
<http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/feature-list.php>

Not sure if I answered your question, but the gist of my response is that
features add lines of code. There's frontend, backend, test cases,
housekeeping scripts, monitoring, etc.

~~~
swah
Yes, thank you for the writeup. That page sums it up: a lot of features!

------
Noppix
Crossed? How/why?

Edit: original title was "Visual Website Optimizer crosses 2500 paying
customers" hence the question. It has since been changed.

~~~
paraschopra
It meant we have surpassed 2500 paying customers. I agree "crosses" is an odd
way to put it.

------
luzon19
Respect.

~~~
btilly
This is not reddit.

If you don't have anything to say, don't say it.

~~~
Aloha
I think that _was_ something, saying congrats is a perfectly valid sentiment
to pass on such a momentous occasion.

